# New Piraya To My Collection



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Added this fish to my collection. True monster with diamond like purple hue(just my description, diamond piraya does not exist to my knowledge) behind the yellow flames.

















This cariba is huge too but did not pick him up. 
No more using towels.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a gorgeous piraya. love the flames with the purple hue







stunning


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Get a plate. Put some water on it and lay the fish on that.

Nice Piraya. Beautiful yellow.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice piraya, great pick up bomber.

It looks in great shape. is it going to be a solo monster like Lucifer or you will be getting him few other tank buddies?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Get a plate. Put some water on it and lay the fish on that.
> 
> Nice Piraya. Beautiful yellow.


JZ's right.
You should use a plate.

But gorgeous piraya!! Love the colors!! That thing's a BEAST!!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

They dont flip off a plate?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

cduuuub said:


> They dont flip off a plate?


Nope. Maybe if I am energetic when I get home I will do a thread on it.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> They dont flip off a plate?


Nope. Maybe if I am energetic when I get home I will do a thread on it.
[/quote]

Yeah, cuz prostituting yourself can be very tiring.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> They dont flip off a plate?


Nope. Maybe if I am energetic when I get home I will do a thread on it.
[/quote]

that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

This fish is very beautiful indeed. I plan on having him solo. It would take $ and time to build a shoal with him. So solo for now.

Please share how to plate a fish. This is new to me.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That piraya is def a beauty


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is a big boy


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sharp looking fish, real nice flames and the purpleish scales make it look real nice


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a nice kick ass Piraya you got there!...Beautiful colors and flames!...He rocks like a STYX concert!!...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

bomber said:


> This fish is very beautiful indeed. I plan on having him solo. It would take $ and time to build a shoal with him. So solo for now.
> 
> Please share how to plate a fish. This is new to me.


I think he meant something like this. well this is in a bucket but you get the idea, just use a big plate instead of a bucket.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

dam thats big


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

your heater is submerged. There is a water line on the top of the heater. ebo jager heaters are not fully submersible.
nice fish btw


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Beautiful Piraya!!! Love the colors on that guy.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

def gorgeous bro


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful 12 incher you got there.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bomber said:


> This fish is very beautiful indeed. I plan on having him solo. It would take $ and time to build a shoal with him. So solo for now.
> 
> Please share how to plate a fish. This is new to me.


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/197956-easy-and-safe-way-to-measure-piranhas/


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> This fish is very beautiful indeed. I plan on having him solo. It would take $ and time to build a shoal with him. So solo for now.
> 
> Please share how to plate a fish. This is new to me.


http://www.piranha-f...asure-piranhas/
[/quote]

Thanks for the link. I am curious to try this when I move my big guy to his larger tank. I hope he does act like a "typical" P should on a plate with water in it.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That is one of the best looking Pirayas I have ever seen. Nice fish you are lucky!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice piraya bru ......


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice yellow flame on that monster


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very beatiful piraya, nice flame, congrats


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

WOW just WOW...that is the best looking pygo iv seen in a long time


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

weerhom said:


> your heater is submerged. There is a water line on the top of the heater. ebo jager heaters are not fully submersible.
> nice fish btw


Yes they are









http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/indexd50d.html?key=liniendetail_24552_ehen


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

tu piraya es el bueno mis amigo!


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

Ba20 said:


> your heater is submerged. There is a water line on the top of the heater. ebo jager heaters are not fully submersible.
> nice fish btw


Yes they are









http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/indexd50d.html?key=liniendetail_24552_ehen
[/quote]

yeah i always thought that water line was the minimum so that it didnt try to heat the air to 80 and blow itself up =P


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. Huey is a true monster.

As for heaters, I own like over over 12 jager heaters and they are all submerged. Usually in my sump.


----------



## KevinB (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice flames,beautiful piraya


----------

